

Tinder reproducibly crashes my WiFi - sauere

It sounds absolutely absurd but Tinder reproducibly crashes my WiFi Network.<p>Network:<p>- Technicolor TC7200 Router<p>- AP WA801N v2 (2,4GhZ, WPA2 encrypted)<p>Clients:<p>- Apple MBP 2011, OSX Yosemite<p>- Moto G (First Gen), Android Lolipop<p>Scenario:<p>- I give all devices (AP, Router, Phone and Laptop) a full, fresh reboot and wait 10 minutes<p>- MBP is pinging the Access Point, the Router any site (say Google&#x2F;Facebook whatever)... all fine. No drop outs, packet loss or whatsoever.<p>- Moto G has active Internet Access... i can browse sites, load content in Apps... all good.<p>- I open Tinder, scroll thru my Matches... still all good.<p>But the moment i open a profile, all pings to the Internet on my MBP fail and the Phone also can&#x27;t make any connections whatsoever (browsing, loading in-app content... it all fails).<p>Im sure by now you think i&#x27;ve gone crazy but i can reproduce this behaviour at any time.<p>How is this possible?
======
nikanbo
FWIW, the Technicolor router I have from my ISP (Telia) is also deeply flawed.
It sometimes tampers with TCP sessions from specific apps, setting the TCP
sequence number to 0 for specific packets (same every time). A reboot helps
for a short while. Another thing it does is spew massive amounts of garbage
datagrams out on Wifi - it looks only pseudo-random, but it's nothing that
Wireshark can decode beyond the IP layer. (IP addresses are there but looks
like random public IPs.)

------
hydrogen18
Can you try using Tinder from a tablet or a friends phone and see if it can be
reproduced with another device?

------
MichaelStubbs
Are the latest updates installed on all involved devices? My immediate guess
based on the information you've given is that it's likely a firewall or some
other traffic inspection service that is - for unknown reasons - not liking
the requests Tinder is making.

------
fragmede
1\. Disable wireless security on the router (just for now) 2\. Install and run
Wireshark on the MBP 3\. Run tinder and open a profile 4\. Share pcap file
from Wireshark. (5. Reenable wireless security on the router.)

------
NextPerception
Have you eliminated the Access Point as the point of failure? Try plugging
your MBP directly into the router via ethernet after you have reproduced this
error and see if you get connection that way.

------
_RPM
why don't you go ahead and cry about it?

